# Where can I buy Canadian tonewood??



## Juan Rene (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi there, does any one could tell me where can I buy Canadian tonewood??
I am looking something like local sawmill or a place to buy Canadian Cherry, Yellow cedar, red cedar, etc...
Thank you so much.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

What’s your location?
I am in Ontario with a sawmill,
Lots of white cedar around here but it’s very knotty so not really suitable.

I have poplar, basswood, ash, elm, maple, walnut, cherry & spruce.
Monaghan lumber (Peterborough) usually has tons of black cherry, walnut (not air dried), ash & cedar.

Bow river tone woods in bc is another great source for wood & body blanks.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Exotic Woods Burlington


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Bill Browns Lumber in Collingwood
705 445 4813

They supply local and exotic to several builders in this region and further afield


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Juan Rene said:


> Hi there, does any one could tell me where can I buy Canadian tonewood??
> I am looking something like local sawmill or a place to buy Canadian Cherry, Yellow cedar, red cedar, etc...
> Thank you so much.


I deal with a place in the Vancouver area. They have all the things you listed and I've always had great service from them. 

Bow River Woods

Stock rotates regularly, so if they don't have what you want today, try again in a week or so. Things change. They normally sell do red and yellow cedar, and cherry, as well as lots of others things.
Both electric guitar body blanks, and top/side/back material for acoustics.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Get in touch with Dave Freeman at Timeless Instruments in Tugaske, SK. Check out the website.

Regards,


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

A&M


----------



## Juan Rene (Sep 3, 2019)

nnieman said:


> What’s your location?
> I am in Ontario with a sawmill,
> Lots of white cedar around here but it’s very knotty so not really suitable.
> 
> ...


I am on Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

KJP Hardwoods in Ottawa now ship guitar specific wood.









Tonewood | Purchase Musical Instrument Wood Online - KJP Select Hardwoods


Order tonewood online at KJP Select Hardwoods. Our wood for musical instruments is perfect for guitar necks, guitar fingerboards, bass necks, and more. Purchase musical instrument wood from KJP Select Hardwoods today!




kjpselecthardwoods.com


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Tone Depot


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Juan Rene said:


> I am on Edmonton, Alberta.


Are you mainly interested in wood for acoustic guitars? I have several sets of red cedar tops, maple back sets, walnut, padauk, etc. and I'm local.


----------

